# St. Patrick’s Day Sodas



## new2bottles (Mar 16, 2021)

For St. Patrick’s Day, I chose some of my best green ones, of course!  (If you have a strong favorite, I’d like to know which it is.)


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 16, 2021)

new2bottles said:


> For St. Patrick’s Day, I chose some of my best green ones, of course!  (If you have a strong favorite, I’d like to know which it is.)View attachment 221395


Green with envy!  Mean greens buddy.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## RoyalRuby (Mar 17, 2021)

Some of my green "Packie/One Ways", the first four are from Anchor Hocking and the three together are O/I bottles. All were dug by me.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 17, 2021)

They look amazing RoyalRuby.  Ruby is my birthstone.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 17, 2021)

Top of the marnin to ya laddies and lasses on this fine day....you can keep the corned beef and cabbage though, it turns me green.


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 17, 2021)

My Irish Mum took a liking to this bottle, God rest Her soul.


----------



## RCO (Mar 17, 2021)

one of my favorite green bottles has always been the Reinhart's Beverages from Guelph Ontario , it has a neat green colour and shape . also from Guelph not a bad place to spend st patricks day at if you've ever been there .


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 17, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> My Irish Mum took a liking to this bottle, God rest Her soul.


3 of my best friends growing up were Irish.  Their mom spoke with such a thick brogue. Funny thing was they did not hear it at all! And would argue the fact.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 17, 2021)

All of them are beautiful! Is that a Big Chief?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 17, 2021)

iggyworf said:


> All of them are beautiful! Is that a Big Chief?


Next to the sunny brook right? It looks like a Big Chief to me. Love the emerald green color.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## new2bottles (Mar 17, 2021)

iggyworf said:


> All of them are beautiful! Is that a Big Chief?


It is, and in absolutely mint condition, like it was never in service.  From Ft. Scott, Kans.


----------



## new2bottles (Mar 17, 2021)

RCO said:


> one of my favorite green bottles has always been the Reinhart's Beverages from Guelph Ontario , it has a neat green colour and shape . also from Guelph not a bad place to spend st patricks day at if you've ever been there .
> 
> View attachment 221455View attachment 221455View attachment 221456


I have this one, and like it a lot, just not as much as the group of seven (which are my favorites).  Speaking of Canadians, I very recently got this one (featuring the thistle, second from right).


----------



## JKL (Mar 17, 2021)

RCO said:


> one of my favorite green bottles has always been the Reinhart's Beverages from Guelph Ontario , it has a neat green colour and shape . also from Guelph not a bad place to spend st patricks day at if you've ever been there .
> 
> View attachment 221455View attachment 221455View attachment 221456


@RCO  That is one of my favourite green bottles as well. Looks beautiful with light coming through the glass.


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 17, 2021)

Here is a wild shaped bottle for those north of the border. And green to boot.


----------



## RCO (Mar 17, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> Here is a wild shaped bottle for those north of the border. And green to boot.



the Penetang green art deco is a nice one too , I have that bottle in clear but never managed to get a green one . despite it being local to my area you never see the green ones for sale here , at least I rarely recall seeing one 

Penetang bottling co was also the coca cola bottler for that area and they seemed to focus more time on that then there local flavours , the only ads I saw for them in newspapers here featured coke


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 17, 2021)

new2bottles said:


> I have this one, and like it a lot, just not as much as the group of seven (which are my favorites).  Speaking of Canadians, I very recently got this one (featuring the thistle, second from right).View attachment 221460


I have that Chocolate Soldier in clear glass.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 17, 2021)

Chocolate soldier from Hornell NY? In all clear or acl label? Interested in buying if not an acl.


----------



## UncleBruce (Mar 17, 2021)

Have a happy St. Pats Day!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 17, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Have a happy St. Pats Day!
> View attachment 221485


Almost look Irish Brother. Your English too? My mom was Irish and my dad Italian.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## UncleBruce (Mar 17, 2021)

Anglo Saxon I also like Viking.


----------



## Tom smith (Mar 17, 2021)

Here are my 3 green sodas.


----------



## brent little (Mar 17, 2021)

Very nice stuff all,please raise a pint to the Saint!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 17, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> Chocolate soldier from Hornell NY? In all clear or acl label. Interested in buying if not an acl.


Not sure where it is from. It has a bit of case wear. It is in need of a tumbling. This is a very hard one to find. I posted it before, here is a link to it.
ROBBYBOBBY64.




__





						Clear embossed Chocolate Soldier
					

I got this 6 0z. embossed "not amber "Chocolate Soldier the other day. Marked on the bottom LG-225 (Laurens Glass Works). I have only seen one before. That one and this one were pretty beat up with case wear. How rare are these and so on... I do not know. Thanks for any information you may have...



					www.antique-bottles.net


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 18, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Not sure where it is from. It has a bit of case wear. It is in need of a tumbling. This is a very hard one to find. I posted it before, here is a link to it.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh ok those clear ones like the amber in the the taller size are the older version. Clear are harder to find than the amber but not impossible, usually the tall ones don't have city names either. I have the short 6 oz. in amber from Hornell NY just like the one pictured earlier by the original poster, thought you were saying you had a clear 6 oz. just like that one which I have never seen.
Bottle patent design date on yours is 1929.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 18, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> Oh ok those clear ones like the amber in the the taller size are the older version. Clear are harder to find than the amber but not impossible, usually the tall ones don't have city names either. I have the short 6 oz. in amber from Hornell NY just like the one pictured earlier by the original poster, thought you were saying you had a clear 6 oz. just like that one which I have never seen.
> Bottle patent design date on yours is 1929.


All good buddy, no harm ,no foul.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## new2bottles (Mar 18, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> Chocolate soldier from Hornell NY? In all clear or acl label. Interested in buying if not an acl.


From Hornell, NY.  Has some open bubbles, which most examples do, I’ve been informed.  $75, postage included.  Let me know if you want more pics.  P.S.  All clear, no ACL.


----------



## new2bottles (Mar 18, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> Here is a wild shaped bottle for those north of the border. And green to boot.


Oh, my!  Just of the sort of bottle I crave!  Thanks for sharing.  Obviously, I want one, so be sure to let me know if you ever get a spare.


----------



## new2bottles (Mar 18, 2021)

RCO said:


> the Penetang green art deco is a nice one too , I have that bottle in clear but never managed to get a green one . despite it being local to my area you never see the green ones for sale here , at least I rarely recall seeing one
> 
> Penetang bottling co was also the coca cola bottler for that area and they seemed to focus more time on that then there local flavours , the only ads I saw for them in newspapers here featured coke


Please let me know if you have one for sale, even clear.  Thanks.


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 18, 2021)

new2bottles said:


> From Hornell, NY.  Has some open bubbles, which most examples do, I’ve been informed.  $75, postage included.  Let me know if you want more pics.  P.S.  All clear, no ACL.View attachment 221564





new2bottles said:


> From Hornell, NY.  Has some open bubbles, which most examples do, I’ve been informed.  $75, postage included.  Let me know if you want more pics.  P.S.  All clear, no ACL.View attachment 221564


Have one in amber already- paid $24 shipping included. Looking for an exact clear glass one in the 6 oz size if it exists.(I'm doubtful but ya never know it all.)


----------



## new2bottles (Mar 18, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> Have one in amber already- paid $24 shipping included. Looking for an exact clear glass one in the 6 oz size if it exists.(I'm doubtful but ya never know it all.)


A brown bottle makes a lot of sense for a chocolate drink, but, clearly, not everyone got the memo!  One on the far right of your pic I got fairly recently, to my great delight!  Last, why do I always pay more than you?!  Lol


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 18, 2021)

new2bottles said:


> A brown bottle makes a lot of sense for a chocolate drink, but, clearly, not everyone got the memo!  One on the far right of your pic I got fairly recently, to my great delight!  Last, why do I always pay more than you?!  Lol


Far right Victoria Chocolate Toledo, Ohio picked up fer $22 total. There is another variant of this amber bottle with Electro Pure branding.


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 18, 2021)

You may notice the Victoria resembles Faygo/Ace bottles in shape. Their history is intertwined.


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 18, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> You may notice the Victoria resembles Faygo/Ace bottles in shape. Their history is intertwined.


Bottle design patent 1926.   Victoria design 1929


----------



## new2bottles (Mar 18, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> Far right Victoria Chocolate Toledo, Ohio picked up fer $22 total. There is another variant of this amber bottle with Electro Pure branding.


You beat me again!  I’m always overpaying.  Then again, yours have case wear and mine don’t (just kidding)!


----------



## RCO (Mar 18, 2021)

new2bottles said:


> Please let me know if you have one for sale, even clear.  Thanks.View attachment 221575



the green version is pretty tough to find , as mentioned I don't have one and never had one 

do have a clear one in collection and an extra clear one in the garage in a box , the clear version isn't really that hard to find , its a neat bottle though


----------



## new2bottles (Mar 18, 2021)

RCO said:


> the green version is pretty tough to find , as mentioned I don't have one and never had one
> 
> do have a clear one in collection and an extra clear one in the garage in a box , the clear version isn't really that hard to find , its a neat bottle though


Condition?  I’ll buy if nice.  Thanks.


----------



## RCO (Mar 19, 2021)

new2bottles said:


> Condition?  I’ll buy if nice.  Thanks.



the first bottle I got at a now closed antique store just outside of north bay several years ago and second one I got in a yard sale assortment a couple years ago .

pretty sure the second one has a small chip on bottom but have to check to be sure . neither is in mint condition, some wear etc

the clear version isn't a rare bottle to find so I'd imagine you would come across another one , the green one is a lot harder to find


----------



## new2bottles (Mar 19, 2021)

RCO said:


> the first bottle I got at a now closed antique store just outside of north bay several years ago and second one I got in a yard sale assortment a couple years ago .
> 
> pretty sure the second one has a small chip on bottom but have to check to be sure . neither is in mint condition, some wear etc
> 
> the clear version isn't a rare bottle to find so I'd imagine you would come across another one , the green one is a lot harder to find


Also looking for one of these without wear.


----------



## Tony Kendzior (Mar 24, 2021)

I don't have any truly "Irish" green bottles, but perhaps the closest is this Charles Gulden jar. I dug it in St. Augustine, maybe in 1970.


----------



## Roney (Mar 24, 2021)

Tom smith said:


> Here are my 3 green sodas. View attachment 221496


Man, I never find any good colors. Aqua, amber and cobalt. Beautiful bottles!


----------



## Palani (Mar 24, 2021)

Beautiful Green bottles!!


----------



## mrosman (Mar 24, 2021)

new2bottles said:


> For St. Patrick’s Day, I chose some of my best green ones, of course!  (If you have a strong favorite, I’d like to know which it is.)View attachment 221395


----------



## mrosman (Mar 24, 2021)

Hi New2Bottles... love your green bottles, and every other one that fellow collectors are showing.... I would like to add two, that are in my book (along with many more), but are very light in color, and of particular fondness to me.... the first is a Ward's Orange Crush bottle in light green - very, very uncommon, hard to find and expensive. The second is 'cute' - can find them around but not all in green.... from Vermont - I love Orange Crush Bottling Company and ''Maple Sugar" etc....


----------



## mrosman (Mar 24, 2021)

Sorry, pushed button twice!!


----------



## mrosman (Mar 24, 2021)

mrosman said:


> Sorry, pushed button twice!!


----------



## K6TIM (Mar 24, 2021)

new2bottles said:


> It is, and in absolutely mint condition, like it was never in service.  From Ft. Scott, Kans.


 MY favorite bottle is your BIG CHIEF bottle.In my collection my favorite is my bright green kickapoo juice bottle!


----------



## willong (Apr 8, 2021)

new2bottles said:


> For St. Patrick’s Day, I chose some of my best green ones, of course!  (If you have a strong favorite, I’d like to know which it is.)View attachment 221395


Personally, I got into bottles out of my interest in in history and genuine handmade, BIM antiques; but, I have to say that is a beautiful assortment! It doesn't hurt that green is probably my favorite bottle glass color. As to picking one, I can't; but it would be one of the central trio if I could.  -  Thanks for posting!


----------



## willong (Apr 8, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> 3 of my best friends growing up were Irish.  Their mom spoke with such a thick brogue. Funny thing was they did not hear it at all! And would argue the fact.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



I had similar experience with my German mother.


----------

